# allianz- arygos- Mystic Dragons suchen neue member



## sarika (7. Januar 2008)

hallo an alle gilden suchenden,
wir sind noch eine recht neue gilde und suchen verstärkung für eine zweite kara gruppe und für die 25er raids (gruuhl, magderidon), andere können sicher irgendwann folgen.
wir bezeichnen uns selbst als fungilde, das heißt zum einen: das RL geht vor und zum anderen: es ist keiner gezwungen bei einem raid mitzugehen. wir wollen einfach nur spaß am spiel haben um vom tagessterss abschalten zu können.
bei uns ist vom schüler bis zur hausfrau/mutter über berufstätige und studenten alles vertreten. deshalb wird das meiste abends oder am wochenende gemacht.
wer interesse hat, kann sich hier melden, mir eine pm schreiben oder ig anschreiben.


grüße sarikamigo


----------



## sarika (11. Januar 2008)

wir suchen immer noch neue member, alle klassen willkommen.
diese woche gehn wir auch das erste mal ZA, für alle die in kara keine herausforderung mehr sehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sarika (16. Januar 2008)

push


immer noch aktuell  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sarika (23. Januar 2008)

wir suchen immer noch leute für eine 2. karagruppe und für die 25er raids  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sarika (28. Januar 2008)

es werden immer noch leuete gesucht. unter anderem druiden (egal welche skillung) off-tanks und natürlich immer gerne gesehen allerlei damagedealer.

in kara fehlt nur nethergroll ansonsten farmstatus. 
in za ist der erste boss bezwungen, der zweite ist in arbeit.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

bei interesse einfach nekurze pm oder hier posten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sarika (1. Februar 2008)

push      


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sarika (12. Februar 2008)

push


wird immer noch gesucht, damit wir auch mal wieder die 25er raids von innen sehen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Morphheus (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo !
Ich (ig name) Bartímäus ( ´ überm i) bewerbe mich hiermit bei euch. Ich bin gebrechen/destro hexer 40/0/21 und blau bis episch equipped. Meld dich einfach bei mir wenn interesse besteht.
Cya soon


----------



## Eloit (19. Februar 2008)

/push

Also Kara immer noch Farmstatus bis auf Nethergroll ^^

ZA is der 2te Boss jetzt auch gefallen...der 3te auf 41% (1st Try uns hat dann die Zeit gefehlt ^^)

Wir suchen immer noch ganz viel allerlei fuer 2te Kara Grp / ZA / 25er

Also meldets euch ruhig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sarika (25. Februar 2008)

ein kleiner push  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (25. Februar 2008)

Grüßt mal Tiberian ich seh den nichtmehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sarika (12. März 2008)

für unsere zweite karagruppe suchen wir noch tanks und heiler (je 2)
desweiteren werden für den 25er content noch DDs gesucht.


kara ist clear za die ersten beiden bosse down

wer also gerne hauptsächlich am wochende raiden möchte ist herzlich bei uns eingeladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

grüße sarika


----------

